# Is the VW CC a good first car?



## Stormin_Norman (Feb 8, 2016)

Hi everyone! 
I get my drivers license in a few months and I am trying to decide what car to get. I have looked at Toyota 4-Runners, the SAAB 9-3 and everything in between. Then I came across the CC. It's gorgeous, sporty and appears to be a good value. I am looking at 2009-2011 2.0T models, preferably with the DSG. But how is the CC to live with? What are it's weak points and reliability issues? How good is FWD in snow with proper winter tires? I will have to keep this car for at least 8 years before I can replace it when I am out of college so it needs to last me a long time. My parents are paying for my car, the maximum is $12,000 and not a penny more. Please help me out and let me know what you think. Thank You!! 
Zach


----------



## Stormin_Norman (Feb 8, 2016)

Bump


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## neverfading09 (Oct 20, 2015)

Hey man, 2011 CC Sport 6MT here. I bought mine with about 65k miles for 11.3k in Missouri. The car is a lot of fun to drive and gets lots of looks if you do it up right. 

I do have a couple concerns with what you posted. 

As far as maintenance, this car-like all German vehicles- has a slightly higher cost of maintenance. It takes a slightly different oil weight, you can't just throw regular blue or green coolant in it, premium gas...etc. That's just a few examples that I can think of. I don't know your financial situation, but at 16 when I first got my license there would have been no way for me to afford this car. 

Secondly, with 12k to spend you're gonna be looking at a vehicle with probably the same mileage as mine. 50-70k miles I'd imagine. Now I have no idea how much you drive in a year and it may not be much but waiting 8 years before you get a new vehicle may put you up into really high miles and higher costs of repairs on crucial components. 

Just my .02. Good luck!


----------



## jcoleman_11 (Feb 15, 2012)

This is not a good choice if you've only got 12K and you want one to last you 8 years.

But then again, i don't know your income and your wrenching skills. Parts are actually pretty cheap for Volkswagens as a whole. Lots of models using the same parts, like suspensions for example. But lots of specialty tools and specific sockets are needed, which will cost money to get.

Ultimately, this isn't a students car, far from it. This car has business/corporate written all over it. This is the car you would get when you finally got that job you wanted out of college.


----------



## mcseforsale (Jun 5, 2011)

I'd say for a budding VW enthusiast wanting to learn the brand and start working with the wrenches, a clean A2 GTI 8v is a great car. Parts are abundant and cheap and maintenance is simple. Finding one that hasn't been ragged on is another issue, but they're out there.

It's also an excellent autocross platform, so your driving skills can be improved as well.

Edit: I had one of these, too. A3 GTI VR6 (although mine wasn't driver's edition). If I had some $$, I'd buy this guy:

http://atlanta.craigslist.org/atl/cto/5436084446.html



AJ


----------



## czechm8 (Aug 24, 2015)

I agree with what's been stated. This car is probably not the best choice for someone in your situation, but it is doable if you do your research and know what you are getting into.

That being said............I purchased a 2012 CC Lux Plus for my 16 yr old son last summer. He had been driving a V6 Camry that was wiped out by another driver running a red light, and I needed to get him in a vehicle before the school year started. (He was not injured, thankfully. The Camry's safety gear did its job). 
I ended up getting the CC mostly because he simplly goes nuts for anything German made. He speaks pretty fluent German and has spent some time in Germany. He absolutly loves the car and couldn't be happier.
I went into this having no real experience with VW's but I have experience with BMW's and am a pretty fair DIY mechanic. I will teach him how to maintain the vehicle and want it to last him through college.

Not trying to bore you with my story, just want to point out that it is a great car and you obviously have an affection for it. Just do your research and find a well maintained vehicle with less than average mileage for its age, and be prepared to deal with the issues that arise with owning one.

For somone your age, who doesn't have a lot of wrenching experience, or access to that knowledge.........you might be better served with a vehicle like the Camry or Accord - that both have stellar reliability.

Good luck in your search.


----------



## Stormin_Norman (Feb 8, 2016)

Thanks for all of the replies! I'm pretty handy with a wench and I have been working on cars with my dad since I was little. My parents bought my brother a 2006 BMW 325xi a few years ago for his car and I've done some basic things to it like changing the coils, spark plugs, air filter, etc. I also work on my dad's 1970 AAR Cuda diagnosing and fixing various electrical issues. I forgot to add that my parents will be paying for any maintenance or repairs that the car needs so paying for it won't be a problem. I'm also guessing that I'll put around 7-8,000 miles per year on the car so I'm only going to put around 65k miles on it during a 8 year span. 

I've considered an Accord but it's just too boring for me. I love the older Golfs but I don't want a car that is that old. 

Thanks again for the great information!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jcoleman_11 (Feb 15, 2012)

In that case buy a CC man. It's a car that puts a smile on your face everyday. A Camry or Accord won't give you nearly the same experience.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

The CC is a nice car in itself with very few flaws

It's the engine that has it weak points though/needs attention, unfortunately:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?7236528-VW-CC-2-0T-TSI-Engine-Common-Problems


----------



## CC'ed (Dec 1, 2009)

No, unless you like "wrenching" or have deep pockets......


----------



## Josh36Lux (Sep 25, 2015)

I have a 2013 V6 Lux for my first car and the car is great. But I have also talked to people with the 2.0 from these years and they love them too. Looking at dealerships around me I have found certified pre owned base CC's for 16k and 25k miles which is very good. About -.70 cent per mile. I would say look for a 2013+ because of the modern features and looks. All the best of luck to you! Hope you get the car you want!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr_Jones (Apr 20, 2013)

CC'ed said:


> No, unless you like "wrenching" or have deep pockets......



^^^ exactly what he said ^^^ 

if this is not the case, stay away.


----------



## isonic (Jul 25, 2004)

Mr_Jones said:


> ^^^ exactly what he said ^^^
> 
> if this is not the case, stay away.


Can you explain more? I have been looking into getting a CC and i cant see why their cost of ownership would be much more than a gti or jetta that they share the same drive train with. Seems to me that the engine and transmission are the same as a gti/jetta, just with a nicer interior wrapped aroud it all. What are we missing?


----------



## Stormin_Norman (Feb 8, 2016)

Mr_Jones said:


> ^^^ exactly what he said ^^^
> 
> if this is not the case, stay away.


Yes. Please explain... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## njd.sina (Apr 30, 2014)

The CC was/is my first car. I got an '09 CPO, had a couple things fail under warranty and I've been out of warranty for 2 years or so now. Under warranty I got the brake booster replaced since my brake pedal was hissing at me whenever I wasn't pressing it, had some A/C troubles and the dealer didn't want to help besides putting in new blower motor resistors which would burn out after my warranty was up. I followed a guide for the B6 Passat, took out my blower motor, got it lubed up, paired it with a new resistor, and all is still good. Besides that I've done spark plugs, had a coil pack go bad but that takes a 5 minute YouTube video to learn how to fix, and intake manifold go bad which is under extended warranty from VW. I'd call that pretty fair reliability over 4 years of ownership for me as a student but you definitely will have to know a bit about cars or be prepared to learn about the car so it doesn't cost you more than it has to to keep it well maintained and running. Only issue I have in the future is the timing chain going bad since I'm at 61K now, but hopefully I can get a MK7 GTI or hope mine doesn't fail. But I do love the car and the extra work is definitely worth it rather than driving a Honda/Toyota whose drivers are too incompetent to tell when their high beams are on at night blinding everyone else. Had my headliner replaced as well, but that's more of a South Florida heat problem than the car's fault. Other than that it's just been air filters and oil changes. Good luck!


----------



## Scoper50 (Mar 8, 2015)

Dude, nobody owns their first car for 8 years. Something will happen to it. Being a brand new driver it is extremely likely you will crash your first car. Not to sound like a downer but it's true. I would never invest 12,000 in a kids first car. But then again I would make my kid buy his own car to begin with.


----------



## G132RLG (Dec 10, 2006)

*Maybe......*

I'm a bit OCD with maintenance but the fact of the matter is whilst it's not terribly expensive to maintain, a CC (or any other german car) will not tolerate neglect of routine maintenance gladly in the same way that a US made product might do and you need to bear that in mind when buying. Honestly you'd probably be better off with a car that had been crashed and repaired professionally than with one with sketchy maintenance. If you're competent in the garage then there is scope to save some serious coin here, If not a good independent specialist will pay dividends.

After that I'd cite a few 'new driver' challenges:

I'm guessing from the dollar budget that you're in the USA or Canada so one thing I will mention is that it has the federally mandated door mirrors instead of the ones it was designed for so, plan on changing these out immediately (about $200). With the US mirrors the car has APPALLING blind spots and I've nearly wrecked in traffic a few times myself and as a new driver you don't want that added to your workload.

If you get a manual bear in mind that it doesn't have a conventional clutch, it has a Dual Mass Flywheel. From a driver perspective, it works the same but they're intolerant of misuse in the same way too. Use it to hold the car on a hill, rest your foot on the pedal in the cruise etc and you'll kill it sooner than later but now the part is in the order of $700 before you've got it fitted, couple that with the fact that they normally just fail without any kind of warning and you might want to look at the DSG instead.
I get it, the Dual Mass Flywheel is cheaper by orders of magnitude than a DSG replacement, and since you're here in the first place and asking intelligent questions, I'm observing that you have a great attitude to this and will therefore keep up with (and ahead of) the DSG services, now in that case it's possible that by the time you didn't have either failure you spent as much on servicing the DSG as replacing the DMF, but without the inconvenience of it taking a crap at the side of the road. You pays your money and takes your choice.

In terms of the budget, hows your credit? If you could put say $6k down and make payments you could probably get into a VERY nice newer car with a warranty, the depreciation is terrible (something I was blindsided by coming from Europe where it's not a problem) but this can work to your advantage.


----------



## Scoper50 (Mar 8, 2015)

You're asking this kid how his credit is? He's likely 15 or 16. He doesn't have any


----------



## Abide (Sep 11, 2012)

I don't think I would recommend this as a first car. It can be expensive to maintain, but your parents will pay for that. This car is huge. It isn't an ideal first car. The DSG takes some getting used to. I stopped driving this thing a year ago and gave it to my wife.


----------



## Stormin_Norman (Feb 8, 2016)

G132RLG said:


> I'm a bit OCD with maintenance but the fact of the matter is whilst it's not terribly expensive to maintain, a CC (or any other german car) will not tolerate neglect of routine maintenance gladly in the same way that a US made product might do and you need to bear that in mind when buying. Honestly you'd probably be better off with a car that had been crashed and repaired professionally than with one with sketchy maintenance. If you're competent in the garage then there is scope to save some serious coin here, If not a good independent specialist will pay dividends.
> 
> After that I'd cite a few 'new driver' challenges:
> 
> ...


Thanks for all of that!! I won't be getting a manual because my mom needs to be able to drive it and she can't drive stick. I am OCD about maintenance too. My mom drives a 2011 Volvo XC60 and my brother drives a 06 BMW 325xi so I already know about the importance of preventative maintenance and finding a good independent mechanic. My parents don't want to buy a newer car because the insurance rates would be really expensive for a 16 year old as the primary driver. 
I will definitely get the better mirrors. I always thought it was dumb that the NA market never got the integrated blind spot ones...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stormin_Norman (Feb 8, 2016)

Scoper50 said:


> Dude, nobody owns their first car for 8 years. Something will happen to it. Being a brand new driver it is extremely likely you will crash your first car. Not to sound like a downer but it's true. I would never invest 12,000 in a kids first car. But then again I would make my kid buy his own car to begin with.


My parents are spending 12k so I can get into a newer car with lower miles that has plenty of airbags, ESP and good crash test ratings. If I were to buy the car myself I would only be able to afford an old car with high miles and hardly any safety equipment... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stormin_Norman (Feb 8, 2016)

njd.sina said:


> The CC was/is my first car. I got an '09 CPO, had a couple things fail under warranty and I've been out of warranty for 2 years or so now. Under warranty I got the brake booster replaced since my brake pedal was hissing at me whenever I wasn't pressing it, had some A/C troubles and the dealer didn't want to help besides putting in new blower motor resistors which would burn out after my warranty was up. I followed a guide for the B6 Passat, took out my blower motor, got it lubed up, paired it with a new resistor, and all is still good. Besides that I've done spark plugs, had a coil pack go bad but that takes a 5 minute YouTube video to learn how to fix, and intake manifold go bad which is under extended warranty from VW. I'd call that pretty fair reliability over 4 years of ownership for me as a student but you definitely will have to know a bit about cars or be prepared to learn about the car so it doesn't cost you more than it has to to keep it well maintained and running. Only issue I have in the future is the timing chain going bad since I'm at 61K now, but hopefully I can get a MK7 GTI or hope mine doesn't fail. But I do love the car and the extra work is definitely worth it rather than driving a Honda/Toyota whose drivers are too incompetent to tell when their high beams are on at night blinding everyone else. Had my headliner replaced as well, but that's more of a South Florida heat problem than the car's fault. Other than that it's just been air filters and oil changes. Good luck!


I absolutely agree about the Honda and Toyota drivers. About half of them here think their DRL are headlights at night! I love learning about cars and how to fix different things so it sounds like I think I will like the CC!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scoper50 (Mar 8, 2015)

Really? You're worried about safety features? When I was 16 I was mostly concerned with driving. I could care less how many air bags the car had. I'm assuming you won't be paying for the maintenance or repairs on the car either. Is mommy paying for the premium fuel this car requires too? If you were paying for it you'd steer your search far far away from this car. I wish someone would buy me a car and pay for everything. Must be nice. But if that were the case I'd ask for an audi or maybe a bmw.


----------



## Stormin_Norman (Feb 8, 2016)

Scoper50 said:


> Really? You're worried about safety features? When I was 16 I was mostly concerned with driving. I could care less how many air bags the car had. I'm assuming you won't be paying for the maintenance or repairs on the car either. Is mommy paying for the premium fuel this car requires too? If you were paying for it you'd steer your search far far away from this car. I wish someone would buy me a car and pay for everything. Must be nice. But if that were the case I'd ask for an audi or maybe a bmw.


Of course I'm concerned about the safety features. Why wouldn't I want a car to protect me when a drunk driver t-bones me or when someone is texting and crosses into my lane and hits me head on? 
Why should I avoid this car? From what I've read it doesn't seem too bad. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JPRSKI (Jan 28, 2015)

Stormin_Norman said:


> Of course I'm concerned about the safety features. Why wouldn't I want a car to protect me when a drunk driver t-bones me or when someone is texting and crosses into my lane and hits me head on?
> Why should I avoid this car? From what I've read it doesn't seem too bad.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Educate yourself here and make your own decision:

http://www.safercar.gov/Safety+Ratings


----------



## WILLCCU (Oct 26, 2015)

Tell you what...I'll trade my 2015 Fontana Red CC w/ 6-speed MT for Dad's AAR. I like Lemon Twist with a Pistol-Grip 4-speed and 3.91 gears best. But I'll listen to what you have!


----------



## Josh36Lux (Sep 25, 2015)

I can vouch for the safety of a CC. I was t boned at 45mph on my drivers side door and I walked away from it. Granted they hit my B pillar too but still. 45 miles per hour is not slow. I walked away from this just shaken up while the other man who hit me was taken to the hospital for whiplash. All the appropriate airbags went off and even crazier the car detected the crash and blew the fuzes for that side. This car is wonderful and frankly my CC just might have saved my life.

PS: I got the CC over a 2015 mustang because I felt it was more practical and guaranteed to be safer.


----------



## Stormin_Norman (Feb 8, 2016)

WILLCCU said:


> Tell you what...I'll trade my 2015 Fontana Red CC w/ 6-speed MT for Dad's AAR. I like Lemon Twist with a Pistol-Grip 4-speed and 3.91 gears best. But I'll listen to what you have!


Haha. His is a Lemon Twist but it has the 3-Speed slap-stik auto and 3.55 gears. 
Here are a few photos...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stormin_Norman (Feb 8, 2016)

Josh36Lux said:


> I can vouch for the safety of a CC. I was t boned at 45mph on my drivers side door and I walked away from it. Granted they hit my B pillar too but still. 45 miles per hour is not slow. I walked away from this just shaken up while the other man who hit me was taken to the hospital for whiplash. All the appropriate airbags went off and even crazier the car detected the crash and blew the fuzes for that side. This car is wonderful and frankly my CC just might have saved my life.
> 
> PS: I got the CC over a 2015 mustang because I felt it was more practical and guaranteed to be safer.


Wow! The CC must be built and engineered very well! What kind of car was the other guy driving?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr_Jones (Apr 20, 2013)

isonic said:


> Can you explain more? I have been looking into getting a CC and i cant see why their cost of ownership would be much more than a gti or jetta that they share the same drive train with. Seems to me that the engine and transmission are the same as a gti/jetta, just with a nicer interior wrapped aroud it all. What are we missing?





Stormin_Norman said:


> Yes. Please explain...
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Absolutely. I must preface my response by saying that this is my first VW. I went into the agreement wanting to experience the "German Engineering" that seemed so impressive via tv commercials ect... Also, I understood upfront that these cars would require a little more maintenance than your normal daily driver (those imports from Japan that hung their hat on being very dependable cars). With that said, I've always been meticulous about maintaining any car that I've owned but I can say without a doubt that my 2010 CC has been a nightmare to maintain (however, I love her soooooo much when she's riding good).

OK, I can't speak to other's ownership experience but I purchased mine with 28K on the odometer in 2013 and as of this post "Check Engine Light = Code P2187" from last year I've added the other items in red below since Nov 2015:

Replaced wheel @ 47K
Replaced fuel pump at 50K
Replaced battery @ 54K
Intake manifold decarb @ 59K
Replaced driver side headlight @ 60K
Replaced crank case breather valve @ 74.9K
Replaced fuel pump again @ 74.9K
Replaced F Latch in driver side door @ 74.9K
Replaced passenger side headlight @ 82.8K
Replaced ignition coils and spark plugs @ 84.4​
The last two aren't biggies but my concern is that this car has left me stranded 3 times in my 3 years and roughly 50K miles of ownership. I don't have a tune, haven't modded a thing, but I do change my oil every 10K, rotate tires every 5K and keep up with the rest of the maintenance. It's not the fact that things go wrong, that's expected. It's that they seem to be catastrophic when they do go wrong meaning it dies without warning or the repair bills seem to project that they have flown a VW tech from Germany to personally have a look at my car. I have gone back over my records and it seems that every 5-9 months I find myself dropping another $400-$800 on something that I never had to worry about on another vehicle until I was well over 100K on the odometer. Today, my car has been out of the shop for 1 wk since I had the last two items above done. It's riding good now but I'm terrified... because I have no more warranty. As soon as I'm at the break even point in this car I will be trading it in. Unless I fall in love with her again... which is typically the case after service... SMH. Dam you VW!

FYI, today I'm just south of 85K on the odometer.


----------



## TheRupp (Sep 13, 2015)

Mr_Jones said:


> from last year I've added the other items in red below since Nov 2015:
> 
> Replaced wheel @ 47K
> Replaced fuel pump at 50K
> ...


Yikes. Why did you have to replace the wheel?


----------



## Mr_Jones (Apr 20, 2013)

TheRupp said:


> Yikes. Why did you have to replace the wheel?


... wheel was my fault. Hit a big @$$ pot hole on 95 here in North FL... 1 week after replacing all four tires.:banghead:


----------



## specialagentperry (Nov 19, 2015)

In my opinion a vw is not a good 1st car but a good 5th car maybe a good 7th car but definitely not a good 1st car and can't quite cut the mustard as a 3rd car and don't even consider it as a 2nd car unless you wish people to assume you are pretentious.


----------



## Stormin_Norman (Feb 8, 2016)

specialagentperry said:


> In my opinion a vw is not a good 1st car but a good 5th car maybe a good 7th car but definitely not a good 1st car and can't quite cut the mustard as a 3rd car and don't even consider it as a 2nd car unless you wish people to assume you are pretentious.


Pretentious? It's a Volkswagen, not a new S-Class.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Josh36Lux (Sep 25, 2015)

Stormin_Norman said:


> Wow! The CC must be built and engineered very well! What kind of car was the other guy driving?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


He was driving an 02 BMW 530i










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Josh36Lux (Sep 25, 2015)

specialagentperry said:


> In my opinion a vw is not a good 1st car but a good 5th car maybe a good 7th car but definitely not a good 1st car and can't quite cut the mustard as a 3rd car and don't even consider it as a 2nd car unless you wish people to assume you are pretentious.


It's a Volkswagen. Granted in some areas a CC is seen as very luxurious for a first car but regarding the situation he has portrayed it seems like it would be a modest nice first car. A BMW 535i or a Mercedes CLA550 would be pretentious.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CC_Joshua (Jul 31, 2015)

Hey I got my cc as my first car and it's the best car I've driven and I have driven a lot of cars I'm a huge fan of luxury cars and the cc is perfect for the price I have a 2009 3.6 4 motion with a Borla exhaust and people break neck from the beautiful growl from my car


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WILLCCU (Oct 26, 2015)

OK..you got a deal! My 2015 CC in Fontana Red, 6MT with two-tone beige / black interior, tinted windows and Carbino Stage II intake and 60,000 mile VW warranty so you don't have to worry about a thing  For that old car! (I've been a Mopar guy all my life and have had just about every E-Body except on of the Trans-Am cars). Right now my other ride is an NHRA SS/H '70 AMX with 390 & 4-speed.


----------



## WILLCCU (Oct 26, 2015)

This is the AMX:







And the SVT Focus I sold last year and then bought the CC:







Guess I better get some CC shots! 

Tell dad great AAR!


----------



## Stormin_Norman (Feb 8, 2016)

WILLCCU said:


> OK..you got a deal! My 2015 CC in Fontana Red, 6MT with two-tone beige / black interior, tinted windows and Carbino Stage II intake and 60,000 mile VW warranty so you don't have to worry about a thing  For that old car! (I've been a Mopar guy all my life and have had just about every E-Body except on of the Trans-Am cars). Right now my other ride is an NHRA SS/H '70 AMX with 390 & 4-speed.





WILLCCU said:


> OK..you got a deal! My 2015 CC in Fontana Red, 6MT with two-tone beige / black interior, tinted windows and Carbino Stage II intake and 60,000 mile VW warranty so you don't have to worry about a thing  For that old car! (I've been a Mopar guy all my life and have had just about every E-Body except on of the Trans-Am cars). Right now my other ride is an NHRA SS/H '70 AMX with 390 & 4-speed.


Haha! Your AMX looks awesome!! But I don't think that's a very good deal ! My dad is seriously considering selling the 'Cuda this Summer so he can buy a BMW E92 M3. He's had it since 1989 and he restored it himself. It's got the correct T/A block out of a different Lemon Twist AAR. The car has been great, only been driven about 500 miles per year and has both of the original fender tags.
Before he got it, some ******** in Georgia spray painted it orange and were thrashing it in a red dirt field and jumping it. There was tons dirt packed on the underside of the car. My dad bought it from a guy for about $3,000. Here are pictures from the day he bought it... 

Oh and be sure to post some pics of your CC I'd love to see some!











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stormin_Norman (Feb 8, 2016)

CC_Joshua said:


> Hey I got my cc as my first car and it's the best car I've driven and I have driven a lot of cars I'm a huge fan of luxury cars and the cc is perfect for the price I have a 2009 3.6 4 motion with a Borla exhaust and people break neck from the beautiful growl from my car
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's cool man, I love the sound of the VR6!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WILLCCU (Oct 26, 2015)

PM me with what he wants for the AAR. You never know! 
Jeff


----------



## Stormin_Norman (Feb 8, 2016)

WILLCCU said:


> PM me with what he wants for the AAR. You never know!
> Jeff


Just sent you one


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mcseforsale (Jun 5, 2011)

OK, fellow Mopar nutz...if that thing comes anywhere NEAR Kennesaw, Ga, I'd like to come see it.

AJ


----------



## Stormin_Norman (Feb 8, 2016)

mcseforsale said:


> OK, fellow Mopar nutz...if that thing comes anywhere NEAR Kennesaw, Ga, I'd like to come see it.
> 
> AJ


Funny you should say that as the car was last registered in Cobb county GA before my dad bought it!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## notamechanic (Oct 26, 2012)

I've owned my CC for three years and have put over 100k miles on it. I am currently at 134k. Outside of normal maintenance, I have only replaced a few of the common components that fail on the car: tail light bulb holders, intake manifold, fuel pump, fuel pump control module. All of which I have replaced by myself and I am not a mechanic by any means, just a little handy with a wrench. If you intend to do the minor repairs the car will need itself, I suggest investing in a VCDS so you can properly diagnose issues rather than just throwing parts at the problem. But from your experience you've described the car is certainly not something you wouldn't be able to handle. I love this car and with the relatively problem free experience I've had I intend to keep it up until 200k+.


----------



## gunner1000 (Mar 26, 2014)

I got into small **** in my first car. I would get a beater and ask ur parents if you can upgrade later. But then again, im a ****in dumbass sometimes


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GayTayEe (Aug 26, 2014)

Where are you located? My mom's (located in South Jersey/Philly area, willing to drive to meet) trying to sell her 2011 DSG CC w/ 60k miles on it. It's never had a single engine problem and it gets 30+ mpg on the highway, 18-23ish city depending on conditions. All servicing has been kept up, and it's been driven by my 60 year old mother for the last 5 years. We got it Sept 2010. Stock sound system is great, just needs a woofer for some extra oomph. It's pretty, luxurious, rides super smooth, and we'd part with it for 10k.


----------



## CC'ed (Dec 1, 2009)

notamechanic said:


> I've owned my CC for three years and have put over 100k miles on it. I am currently at 134k. Outside of normal maintenance, I have only replaced a few of the common components that fail on the car: tail light bulb holders, intake manifold, fuel pump, fuel pump control module. All of which I have replaced by myself and I am not a mechanic by any means, just a little handy with a wrench. If you intend to do the minor repairs the car will need itself, I suggest investing in a VCDS so you can properly diagnose issues rather than just throwing parts at the problem. But from your experience you've described the car is certainly not something you wouldn't be able to handle. I love this car and with the relatively problem free experience I've had I intend to keep it up until 200k+.


Wait till the lower timing chain tensioner dies and grenades the rest of the engine. If you really want to keep this car, change the tensioner to the newer design.......


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

CC'ed said:


> Wait till the lower timing chain tensioner dies and grenades the rest of the engine. If you really want to keep this car, change the tensioner to the newer design.......


----------



## Stormin_Norman (Feb 8, 2016)

Thought I would update this thread... So in June 2016 I got a 2007 Acura TL. 1-owner perfect shape inside and out. In January 2017 I took to Ed Martin Acura in Indianapolis to have the front motor mount replaced. When they re-installed the radiator they didn't connect the transmission cooler lines correctly and 5 minutes after I picked the car up the transmission puked all the fluid out and blew up. :facepalm: Acura refused to fix the problem so I sold the car seeing as it wasn't worth enough money to put a new transmission in. Then to replace it I bought a 2007 BMW 328xi coupe in February 2017 with 63,000 miles. 2-owner, clean car. That car was pretty reliable until the transmission started clunking and slipping really bad. :banghead: So I sold that car and 3 weeks ago I bought a 2013 Volkswagen GTI. This time with a warranty. It just clicked over to 49,000 miles yesterday and it runs like a dream. I inspected the timing chain tensioner over the weekend and it already has the K revision (thank God)  and all of the servicing has been done on time at the same VW dealership it was purchased from including the 40,000 mile DSG service. I'm hoping for much better luck with this car!


----------



## hbennick (Sep 28, 2016)

16? 12k? Buy a civic, a CC is a lot of car.


----------



## Stormin_Norman (Feb 8, 2016)

hbennick said:


> 16? 12k? Buy a civic, a CC is a lot of car.


Read my post right above yours 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Stormin_Norman said:


> I took to Ed Martin Acura in Indianapolis to have the front motor mount replaced. When they re-installed the radiator they didn't connect the transmission cooler lines correctly and 5 minutes after I picked the car up the transmission puked all the fluid out and blew up. :facepalm: Acura refused to fix the problem


WOW...that should've been on THEM and they should've paid to fix the problem or you taken them to court or something. They're totally liable for that


----------



## Stormin_Norman (Feb 8, 2016)

snobrdrdan said:


> WOW...that should've been on THEM and they should've paid to fix the problem or you taken them to court or something. They're totally liable for that


Oh believe me I know.... I’m still sour about that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

